# 1949 firestone



## lenz1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am new to this site and old bike restoration. I would like any information I can get on this bike. A picture of it new would be great. The bike is black with orange. 

Thanks,


----------



## roseygrey (Dec 11, 2009)

post a picture of you're bike and we can help you a littke better. welcome to thecabe.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 12, 2009)

There might be some original ads in our literature section! I have what sounds like the same bike.


----------



## lenz1 (Dec 14, 2009)

The bike is in pieces and I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## lenz1 (Dec 14, 2009)

That looks like my bike but I have a rear rack and some chrome on the front. Do you have a chain guard for that bike?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 14, 2009)

"Do you have a chain guard for that bike?" 
    No, but I've seen the correct one. Hard to describe it. Used on Elgins and Murrays too.


----------



## hotrod62 (Dec 19, 2009)

*higgins/firestone= frankinstein*

this is my old jc higgins with a with firestone tank i'm going to re dedue this bike to look like the  6-cyl red higgins below


----------

